# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Kršenje Pravilnika

## Ana i mamino zlato

Jučer smo muž i ja počeli ići na tečaj pripreme trudnica za porod i roditeljsku funkciju u organizaciji Doma zdravlja PGŽ-Rijeka. Prvo predavanje je bilo ok, onako za početak o trudnoći, prehrani, odjeći... Na kraju kad je završila sestra svoje predavanje nastupa marketing predstavnica Vivere - izlaganje o važnosti doručka . Sve ok. Treba jesti žitarice, mlijeko, bla bla... ALI u pripremi stoje vrećice. S poklonima. Unutra jedna kutija muslija, mala slikovnica (o voću), dosada sve bezopasno, a onda: mali blokić sa logotipom (kršitelj koda) i meni najdraži fasciklić koji čim sam otvorila vidi se (kršitelj koda) reklama i za 1 2 3. Pa onda imamo letak o važnosti mlijeka u dojenačkoj dobi... usporedba majčinog mlijeka i adaptiranog, ma fuj... I dok sam se ja snašla reklamerka je odmaglila pa joj nisam stigla vratiti paketić, ali sam zato pitala sestru da li zna da je ovo kršenje pravilnika na šta je ona samo slegla ramenima i rekla: a znate oni nas sponzoriraju, zdravstvo siromašno... Moji me doma ne kuže zašto ja dižem frku, pa to je poklon, pa fini muslići  :Evil or Very Mad:  pa to je tako i ne da se mijenjati. Jedva čekam slijedeće predstavnike, dolaze na **** i Mustela, jeee   :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala, kopiram ovdje: Trebam vašu pomoć - kršenje Koda na trudničkim tečajevima!  :Smile:  

kakva usporedba mm i adaptiranog?  :shock:

----------


## emily

Ana, ako ih ne zelis zadrzati, posalji te reklamne materijale i uzorke na Rodu, ili mozes meni, saljem ti adresu na pp

vidim da si ti "dobar materijal" za monitora  :Wink:  , pa ako imas malo vremena ispuni upitnik za koji je poziv na nasem portalu "Postanite promatrac na jedan dan"

http://www.worldbreastfeedingweek.or..._QuickForm.doc
vidi naslovnicu portala www.roda.hr - jucerasnja vijest

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

> hvala, kopiram ovdje: Trebam vašu pomoć - kršenje Koda na trudničkim tečajevima!  
> 
> kakva usporedba mm i adaptiranog?  :shock:


To je jedan mali grafikon sa "usporedba majčinog mlijeka i adaptirane mliječne hrane za dojenčad u g/1000 ml" pa onda stupići: ispada da majčino mlijeko ima malo manje proteina od adaptiranog, malo više masti, ugljikohidrati su jednaki, a minerali manji u maminom. I to je to. Ne kažu oni da majčino mlijeko nije najbolje za bebu, ALI "Postoje slučajevi kada majka nema dovoljno mlijeka ili ne može dojiti. Najbolja zamjena za majčino mlijeko su adaptirane mliječne formule. One su proizvedene prilagodbom kravljeg mlijeka potrebama dojenčeta, što znači da su svojim sastavom maksimalno približene sastavu majčinog mlijeka, uz dodatak vitamina i minerala."

----------


## ms. ivy

:Nope:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Za *emily*: promotivne letke šaljem danas.
Za *ms Ivy*: poslikala jesam, ne znam kamo da pošaljem ili je dovoljno što ću poslati emili letke.
Pozdrav i pozorno pratim Hip i Mustelu, a možda im ja dam promotivni letak, ne znam npr: kopiju pravilnika ili nešto o dojenju?

----------


## ms. ivy

imaš pp   :Smile:

----------


## emily

Ana, super i hvala ti  :Heart:  
(kršitelj koda)u i kompaniji mozes slobodno isprintati Pravilnik, imas na portalu u rubrici Monitoring, a zdravstvenim djelatnicima koji slijezu ramenima slobodno isprintaj ova tri clanka (u stvari radi se o jednom, podijeljenom na 3 dijela)

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2213


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2214

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2216

----------


## india

jučer svratila pogledati kakva je situacija u našem DZ glede promo materijala na pedijatrijskom odjelu. na žalost, ima dosta promo letaka od vivere, vjerojatno istih koje spominje ana u njezinom 1. postu (važnost mlijeka u dojenačkoj dobi - reklama za (kršitelj koda) adaptirano, te mali savjetnik o dohrani - reklama za (kršitelj koda)-dohrana od 4. mjeseca, bla bla...).

danas ću uzeti fotić pa poslikati kako to izgleda u čekaoni, uzela sam primjerke letaka. e da, ima i (kršitelj koda)ovih kalendara iz 2003. godine zakeljenih na par mjesta u čekaoni, na njima slike majki i novorođenčadi... ispunit ću formular o kršenju koda pa šaljem kad poslikam

----------


## ms. ivy

isprintaj im tekst Pravilnika i Posišite ovo! (emily je gore stavila linkove).   :Wink:

----------


## (maša)

Nemojte me krivo shvatit ali čemu sva panika oko tih novinskih članaka, letaka i promo materijala?

Ja sam još na početku trudnoće (13+2) i još prije trudnoće odlučila da ću dijete isključivo dojiti i to što je duže moguće. Nikakvi novinski članci, letci ili promo materijali ne mogu me uvjerit u suprotno jer majčino mlijeko je ipak proizvod vlastitog tijela koje zna što je sve potrebno.

Imam dosta slučajeva oko sebe gdje su žene odlučile da im se ne da dojiti (kažu lakše im je zgrijat mlijeko, napravit formulu i dat je bebi), drugi su razlozi da im se ne da prolazit kroz upale, ragade, mastitis, curenje mlijeka itd.

Većina žena danas ima jasan stav prema tome (za ili protiv) i to je jako teško ili nemoguće promjenit.

Ja te letke ne pročitam i bacim ih u prvi koš za smeće.

----------


## ms. ivy

> Imam dosta slučajeva oko sebe gdje su žene odlučile da im se ne da dojiti (kažu lakše im je zgrijat mlijeko, napravit formulu i dat je bebi), drugi su razlozi da im se ne da prolazit kroz upale, ragade, mastitis, curenje mlijeka itd.


da su te žene raspolagale informacijama o prednostima dojenja i opasnostima prehrane nadomjescima umjesto da su im nadomjesci prezentirani kao zgodna alternativa dojenju, možda bi drugačije odlučile. 

da ne spominjem sve mame koje su htjele dojiti, ali kad su nastali problemi nije im tko imao dati pravi savjet i podršku. umjesto toga, patronažna je zaključila da je dijete gladno a pedijatrica preporučila tu i tu marku adaptiranog...

----------


## (maša)

Da ali ima i onih koje su bile informirane i imaju svu podrškiu ali im se ne da.

Negdje sam čitala da postoje skokovi kad je beba stalno na cici a opet ti se čini kao da je gladna jer stalno traži još (mislim da je na ovom forumu) i dok je preporučio ****, koji mama nije htjela dati i na kraju je sve ispalo dobro.

Ne može se odma odustat a neki odustano i prije nego počnu, to je tako žalosno da im se ne da dojit vlastito djete.

Od 6 beba u mojoj obitelji u zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci samo se 2 doje (jedna je sama pretstala sa 10 mjeseci a druga jedva čeka da beba navrši 6 da može prestat.  
To su sve obrazovani ljudi od kojih sam očekivala drukčije. 

Meni se svi iščuđuju jer želim dojit, a meni oni nisu jasni.

----------


## ms. ivy

mašo, sama si sebi odgovorila.   :Wink:  

svatko odlučuje sam, ali mora raspolagati potpunim i točnim informacijama i na njegovu se odluku ne smije utjecati.

----------


## anchie76

Ja sam SIGURNA da kad bi ti roditelji znali ISTINSKE rizike prehrane adaptiranim mlijekom, da bi dva puta razmislili prije nego se uhvate za bocicu.

I mozemo mi svi reci "ma daaaa, pa naravno da je majcino mlijeko najbolje", ali koliko nas tu zna ISTINSKE rizike prehrane adaptiranim?  Vrlo malo ja bih rekla..  A kako tek da ih znaju oni koji nemaju internet i gledaju sve te divne reklame smjeskajuce i zadovoljne djece?  Ne mogu ih znati, jer im se ne daju te informacije.

----------


## Paula

Na trudničkom tečaju u domu zdravlja na Trgu žrtava fašizma u Zagrebu (studentski dom) Nuk je dijelio reklamice, dudice i sl. Mislim da se pojavljuju gotovo u svim domovima zdravlja. Jedini način da ih spriječimo je edukacija trudnica o važnosti majčina mlijeka za zdravlje djeteta na tim istim tečajevima (a za to bi nam trebalo puuuuno rodica   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------


## (maša)

Jel se mogu učlanit u Rodu iako još nisam rodila (rodit ću za 6 mjeseci)? malo je OT ali.....

----------


## Bubica

Neki dan je lik, vezano uz noć gutača reklama, lijepo objašnjavao mehanizam djelovanja reklama: iako nam se čini da ih mrzimo, da ih ne gledamo i da ne utječu na na život, ipak, kada u ducanu moramo odabrati izmedju 50 različitih vrsta praška za rublje, odaberemo (podsvjesno) onaj za koji smo najviše reklama odgledali. To su dokazala istraživanja. 

Ako povučemo paralelu, i ako se adaptirano reklamira kao jednakovrijedna zamjena MM nije teško zaključiti koju će odluku (podsvjesnu) donijeti žena u situaciji nekih poteškoća s dojenjem...

----------


## emily

> Jel se mogu učlanit u Rodu iako još nisam rodila (rodit ću za 6 mjeseci)? malo je OT ali.....


naravno   :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

> Jel se mogu učlanit u Rodu iako još nisam rodila (rodit ću za 6 mjeseci)? malo je OT ali.....


jasno da možeš   :Smile:  

vidi Učlanjenje u Rodu

----------


## ms. ivy

emily   :Laughing:

----------


## emily

danas te pratim u stopu ... 8)   :Love:

----------


## roko006

Hi, ovo je moj prvi post!!! Juhu!!!

Do sad sam, unazad par mjeseci, otkako sam otkrila Rode i forum, i otkako sam rodila, redovno pročešljavala forum i uvijek nalazila odgovore na sve što me zanimalo, no danas sam odlučila i ja dati svoj mali (minimalni) doprinos. Vidjela sam na tv Divasicu s bebom i onih 16% me stvarno šokiralo. Stvarno je vrijeme da se zaoštri i NAŠA kampanja. Mislim da je sve do sada bilo super. ali "prepristojno" i očito nedovoljno.

Naime, u veljači sam pohađala tečaj u Slavonskom Brodu (jedini tečaj u gradu, u Domu zdravlja "Đuro Đaković"). Na tečaju je bilo stvarno ok, dost smo toga i naučili i družili se i tako. No, ipak nije to bilo to. Ja zapravo nisma nikada odlučila da ću svog Roka dojiti. Za mene je to oduvijek bila jedina moguća opcija. I prije nego sam uopće ostala trudna. Uopće nisam ni pomislila da postoji drugi način. Ali, da sam se slučajno dvoumila, tečaj koji sam pohađala ne bi mi baš puno pomogao da se odlučim. Bilo je tu dosta priče o dojenju i slično, ali po mom mišljenju ne baš dovoljno iscrpno niti uvjerljivo. 
*IRONIJA*: Najviše mi je u sjećanju ostala jedna teta koja nam je pričala kako je kćer dojila do 10 mjeseci, a sina čak do 22 mjeseca, to me se dosta dojmilo. A ta teta je bila jedna medicinska sestra koja je zapravo došla na tečaj prezentirati Nuk-ve i Humanine proizvode i podijeliti poklončiće (ne moram vam ni reći koji su to poklončići bili!). I od svih priča i filmova tamo, ja zapamtim nju. Šta da vam kažem.

Imam ja još puno toga za reći, ali ako mi post bude predugačak, neće se nikome dati čitati!!!

----------


## kovke

Evo danas sam vidjela Chiccovo dostavno vozilo, i sa stražnje strane prekrasna slikica majke i bebe, onako, koža na kožu i sva se raznježim, i pogledam i gle i sa strane, kad li majka drži bočicu jednom rukom-jel to kršenje koda

znači-na dostavnom vozilu, oslikana stakla i zadnji dio - pomažem ?!

----------


## klara

ne znam spada li to ovamo, ali na zadnjoj strani HIP-ovog savjetnika za prehranu (reklamna brošurica koju sam dobila kod pedijatrice) je tablica koja sugerira da bi dojenje trebalo prekinuti kada dijete navrši 8 mjeseci.

----------


## ms. ivy

muko moja   :Rolling Eyes:  

hvala, cure!

----------


## ljiljan@

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hvala, kopiram ovdje: Trebam vašu pomoć - kršenje Koda na trudničkim tečajevima!  
> 
> kakva usporedba mm i adaptiranog?  :shock:
> 
> 
> To je jedan mali grafikon sa "usporedba majčinog mlijeka i adaptirane mliječne hrane za dojenčad u g/1000 ml" pa onda stupići: ispada da majčino mlijeko ima malo manje proteina od adaptiranog, malo više masti, ugljikohidrati su jednaki, a minerali manji u maminom. I to je to. Ne kažu oni da majčino mlijeko nije najbolje za bebu, ALI "Postoje slučajevi kada majka nema dovoljno mlijeka ili ne može dojiti. Najbolja zamjena za majčino mlijeko su adaptirane mliječne formule. One su proizvedene prilagodbom kravljeg mlijeka potrebama dojenčeta, što znači da su svojim sastavom maksimalno približene sastavu majčinog mlijeka, uz dodatak vitamina i minerala."


Svi ti podaci (identičan tekst) stoje na internet stranici www.vivera.hr. Već sam negdje upozorila na to.
Moja dobra prijateljica, medicinska sestra na pedijatriji, prepričava mi jedan telefonski poziv njoj upućen: 
"Dobar dan sestro A. Ovdje vaša nova susjeda ..., nismo se imale prilike upznati, ali čuli ste da sam rodila. Da vas pitam - mala mi je stara tjedan dana, koliko joj keksa smijem staviti u mlijeko?"
Moja draga prijateljica...duuuugo je još bila pod lošim dojmom ovog upita!!!
Eto, nemaju svi internet, nemaju svi novaca niti mogućnosti pohađati trudničke tečajeve, nemaju svi novaca niti za skupe formule, masa je neupućenih mladih majki...jadne bebe. I to je naša stvarnost. I zato svaka vam čast Rode na promicanju dojenja...dojenje je univerzalna formula koja može nadjačati sve neznanje i neimanje!

----------


## ljiljan@

Sorry, još sam htjela pitati - zašto Rode ne bi u rodilištima dijelile svoje letke. Ne moraju biti u skupoj izvedbi - bitna je prava informacija!

----------


## zmaj

jel ovo kršenje:
u dz fotka mame i bebe u aktu dojenja a na dnu ****  ??
il je to legalna "skrivena" reklama....

još:
na panou istog dz leptirić i (kršitelj koda) (niš više)

plus kod sestre u uredu kartonska kutija "(kršitelj koda) prijelazno mlijeko za dojenče" (tak neš)...u kojoj drži medicinsku robu...sestra je za medicinu rada (vozačke dozvole i sl)...

naime, igrala sam ulogu saboterke adapt 8)  leptiru otrgnula naslov (kršitelj koda) i potom ga vratila na pano. sestri skrenula pozornost na ****...

ugl, toliko ste me nabrusile da di god da vidim kreštim ko gavran "to vam je kršenje..."...  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> jel ovo kršenje:
> u dz fotka mame i bebe u aktu dojenja a na dnu ****  ??
> il je to legalna "skrivena" reklama....
> 
> još:
> na panou istog dz leptirić i (kršitelj koda) (niš više)
> 
> plus kod sestre u uredu kartonska kutija "(kršitelj koda) prijelazno mlijeko za dojenče" (tak neš)...u kojoj drži medicinsku robu...sestra je za medicinu rada (vozačke dozvole i sl)...
> 
> ...


1. da, krsi. zasto?
prvo zbog (kršitelj koda)ovog loga.
reklamirajuci svoj logo **** reklamira svoje proizvode jer se taj identicni logo nalazi na svim njegovim proizvodima.
drugo jer tom slikom zele reci to: **** je dojenje. **** je jednako dobro kao i majcino mlijeko. dojenje ili ****, isto je. (kršitelj koda)je savrsen izbor za vase dijete isto kao i dojenje. a nije. ni priblizno.

2. da, krsi. zasto?
zbog (kršitelj koda)a.

3. da, krsi. zasto?

evo odgovora na sve tvoje primjere u pravilniku:

_5.1  Ne bi se smjelo reklamirati, niti na bilo koji drugi način općoj javnosti promicati proizvode koji ulaze u djelokrug ovog Pravilnika.

5.2  Proizvođači i distributeri ne bi smjeli, izravno ili neizravno, nuditi trudnicama, majkama ili članovima njihovih obitelji uzorke proizvoda koji ulaze u djelokrug ovog Pravilnika._

_6.1  Zdravstveni sustavi država članica trebali bi poduzeti odgovarajuće mjere kako bi poticali i štitili dojenje te promicali načela ovog Pravilnika, te bi trebali pružiti primjerene informacije i savjete zdravstvenim djelatnicima o njihovim odgovornostima, uključujući i informacije navedene u članku 4.2.

6.2  Niti jedan objekt u sklopu sustava zdravstvene zaštite ne bi se smio rabiti u svrhu promicanja dojenačke formule ili drugih proizvoda u djelokrugu ovog Pravilnika...

6.3  Objekti u sklopu sustava zdravstvene zaštite ne smiju se rabiti za izlaganje proizvoda unutar djelokruga ovog Pravilnika, za postavljanje plakata ili postera koji se odnose na takve proizvode, niti za distribuciju materijala koje dostavljaju proizvođači ili distributeri proizvoda..._

----------


## zmaj

pa pitam da znam
da ne blebećem bezvez  :Laughing:  
jer sam
prvo upozorila sestru da je taj logo kršenje pravilnika.....
drugo mrknula (kršitelj koda) ostavila leptira
treće nisam uspijela reć do kraja, a sestra "sijedeći"...

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:  
postat ces pravi tajni agent!!

svaka cast na entuzijazmu! jednom kad pocnes gledati svijet kroz naocale codewatchera neces vise moci stati. samo ces vidjeti imaginarne strelice prema odredjenim objektima i iznad kojih pise KRSI KOD! 
pa ce strelice postati animirane a natpis zarko crven.
s vremenom ces u glavi i cuti uznemirujucu muziku  :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam nedavno u ginekološkoj ordinaciji vidjela onako malo veću kutiju na kojoj je pisalo (kršitelj koda)! Ja pretpostavljam da je unutra desetak kutija formule? Zakaj oni to drže u ginekološkoj ordinaciji???
I oni isto imaju plakata bebe koja sisa i na dnu piše ****!

----------


## zmaj

> postat ces pravi tajni agent!!
> 
> svaka cast na entuzijazmu! jednom kad pocnes gledati svijet kroz naocale codewatchera neces vise moci stati. samo ces vidjeti imaginarne strelice prema odredjenim objektima i iznad kojih pise KRSI KOD! 
> pa ce strelice postati animirane a natpis zarko crven.
> s vremenom ces u glavi i cuti uznemirujucu muziku


joj naj me zezati  :Laughing:  
što je najbolje: nisam NISAM mogla sebo vjerovat kad sam počela...al, poštenski me steglo i iz mene "trala la la la"  :Laughing:  
a kad sam papirnatom leptiriću mrknula naslov (kršitelj koda) :shock:   :Laughing:  ...i još se okretala da me ko ne vidi  :Rolling Eyes:   :Nope:  

eh što učiniste od mene  :Razz:

----------


## Lucky2

Je li i ovo kršenje Koda: U današnjem broju Jutarnjeg lista (10.11. 2007), dio Gloria In, na 41. strani velika reklama za Kozmo drogeriju - Za najmlađe, kako piše, (kršitelj koda) voćne kašice (nakon 4. mjeseca) 2+1 gratis
te Humana dječja hrana (nakon 4. mjeseca) - mliječne kašice s jabukom, bananom ili grizom - 1+1 gratis
Zanima me ovaj "gratis". smiju li oni to?[/b]

----------


## Ariens

:Evil or Very Mad:   :No:

----------


## Lucky2

Koja sam ja tuka!
Prvo sam išla pisati, a tek onda pročitala Pravilnik.
To bi onda bilo kršenje - zabranjena je promidžba dopunske hrane koja na bilo koji način ugrožava dojenje - a na kašicama piše da su nakon 4. mjeseca starosti.

----------


## leonisa

:Klap:  tako je!
inace grrrrrr za kozmo.

tu se inace radi takodjer i o kresenj  +1 gratis.
takva prodaja je zabranjena.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ja sam nedavno u ginekološkoj ordinaciji vidjela onako malo veću kutiju na kojoj je pisalo (kršitelj koda)! Ja pretpostavljam da je unutra desetak kutija formule? Zakaj oni to drže u ginekološkoj ordinaciji???
> I oni isto imaju plakata bebe koja sisa i na dnu piše ****!


napad na trudnice

----------


## dijanam

Prijavljujem:

u zadarskoj privatnoj pedijatrijskoj  ordinaciji mami 4-mjesecnog djeteta poklonjena je milupina "knjizica moja prva godina" puna obmana i krivih informacija.

Navodim samo neke:
"Sve bebe s vremenom počnu piti mlijeko iz bočice, kao što postupno prijeđu na krutu hranu." 

"Ako beba ne voli dudu na bočici, stavite na nju malo svog mlijeka tako da prepozna miris."

"Pokusajte i druge uključiti u hranjenje. Mogli bi pomoci naviknuti vasu bebu da pije vodu iz bocice, sto ce olaksati prestanak dojenja kada za to dodje vrijeme."

zatim su tu mnoge dezinformacije o tome kako cesto treba hraniti i koliko hranjenje traje

Savjetuje se dohrana s 4 mjeseca.

----------


## leonisa

dijanam hvala!
znamo za tu zloglasnu knjizicu (kršitelj koda) ili kako upropastiti dojenje
a jos da i dijele u ped. ordinaciji  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Vivica

Vjerojatno znate, ali nisam vidjela da se spominjalo. Sljedeći vikend na velesajmu su dani beba, mama i trudnica, generalni pokrovitelj ****. Dobila sam letak-pozivnicu s programom.  **** na njemu svako malo dijeli poklone, drži predavanja, a imaju i besplatni bistro za bebe i djecu i "čaj u 5 kod (kršitelj koda)a". Pravilnik?

----------


## leonisa

> Vjerojatno znate, ali nisam vidjela da se spominjalo. Sljedeći vikend na velesajmu su dani beba, mama i trudnica, generalni pokrovitelj ****. Dobila sam letak-pozivnicu s programom.  **** na njemu svako malo dijeli poklone, drži predavanja, a imaju i besplatni bistro za bebe i djecu i "čaj u 5 kod (kršitelj koda)a". Pravilnik?


kako si tobila pozivnicu? postom, mailom? od nekog poznatog?

znamo za taj sajam. njega i R14 dijeli samo zid  :Smile:

----------


## Vivica

Dijelili su u Ipercoopu i King Crossu.

----------


## stanka-vragolanka

> Sorry, još sam htjela pitati - zašto Rode ne bi u rodilištima dijelile svoje letke. Ne moraju biti u skupoj izvedbi - bitna je prava informacija!


Sa ovim se slažem
Pa svako neka vidi što će, dojenje ili (kršitelj koda)   :Wink:

----------

